# Free avalanche clinic December 6th Brighton resort Utah



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Good stuff HWD. These sort of things are a great refresher for those who have taken their level I or II. For you nOObs, it's even better. I highly recommend that all you Utards in the SLC area try to make it. Not sure what the policy is around there, but for all of our FOBP classes, beer is one of the learning tools...


----------

